# First try phone VR. Suggest working controller ?



## lZKoce (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello guys, it's been a while. I hope I find you all well.

So, I picked a bargain bin an a sale : Trust's 3d Exos VR phone glasses.

It cost me 15 EUR ( free shipping included ).

I figured it's not that much for a 1st try VR on an android phone. What the thing is I post below. You just slide the packaging open. Not much philosophy. But the packaging looks shiny. I don't know how they fit that in the price. Anyway, this is not a 100 dollar Samsung VR set, so the obvious thing that kills it, is obvious: anything you need to change has to be done on the phone. You slide open and play your next movie. 

In one word: I need a remote. One idea I have is to use an OTG cable+ dongle and a WiFi mouse? or something cheapo from Ebay . I see a lot of discussion what works from these 3-4 pounds controllers and what not. And I thought to myself : Someone on TPU has already tested, disassembled and ghetto modded one.  So, anyone with a doable idea I am open. One thing to note: I cannot test the idea right away. My android phone is out the window and I am running on my Windows phone until I get the new one.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 31, 2017)

Suggestions from a Vive user: Ditch the phone VR and get a Vive. Do Virtual Reality properly from the start is very important.


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 31, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Suggestions from a Vive user: Ditch the phone VR and get a Vive. Do Virtual Reality properly from the start is very important.


The Vive is still 800$, and while I would pay that amount if there was more content for it and all triple A games supported it, sadly, that is not the case yet.


----------

